# Please help with lab results ... I dont know what they mean



## chuluota

Hi,
this is my first post and I am lost as to what to do.
I had my lab work done and this is results

Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) 14 IU/mL 0-34

Antihyroglobulin Ab <20 Iu/mL 0-40

Free Thyroxine Index 3.0 1.2-4.9

TSH 8.3 High uIU/mL 0.450-4.500

Thyroxine (T4) 10.0 ug/dL 4.5-12.0

T3 Uptake 30 % 24-39

All I know is I have low thyroid and i am taking .88 synthyroid

I have a lot of weird pains ... from under my breast to my belly button.. just that area front and back... and the pain moves all the time.. it is here than there ... I feel like a crazy person.... where does it hurt? here .. oh no .. it is here ... what the heck is it?

And what is really strange ... I go through this all day then about 8 or 7 at night it just stops ... like someone turned off a switch.

My stomach is in a knot most of the time but I will talk about that later...

Any information anyone has would be wonderful!!!

Thank you so much

Chuluota


----------



## Andros

chuluota said:


> Hi,
> this is my first post and I am lost as to what to do.
> I had my lab work done and this is results
> 
> Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) 14 IU/mL 0-34
> 
> Antihyroglobulin Ab <20 Iu/mL 0-40
> 
> Free Thyroxine Index 3.0 1.2-4.9
> 
> TSH 8.3 High uIU/mL 0.450-4.500
> 
> Thyroxine (T4) 10.0 ug/dL 4.5-12.0
> 
> T3 Uptake 30 % 24-39
> 
> All I know is I have low thyroid and i am taking .88 synthyroid
> 
> I have a lot of weird pains ... from under my breast to my belly button.. just that area front and back... and the pain moves all the time.. it is here than there ... I feel like a crazy person.... where does it hurt? here .. oh no .. it is here ... what the heck is it?
> 
> And what is really strange ... I go through this all day then about 8 or 7 at night it just stops ... like someone turned off a switch.
> 
> My stomach is in a knot most of the time but I will talk about that later...
> 
> Any information anyone has would be wonderful!!!
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> Chuluota


Chuluota; hi and welcome. I did get your PM but will answer here for all to see!

And may I thank you for the ranges! Whoooooooooohoo! So important to have them.

You have evidence of antibodies and even those that are < less than are countable. They wax and wane.

You are hypothyroid and I know you know that. When did you start on the .88 mcgs. of Synthroid? Are you taking it in a timely fashion and 4 to 5 hours away from any calcium and/or iron supplements?

One reason you may be in pain is you may not be converting FT4 to FT3. The Frees(FT4 and FT3) are the unbound portion of hormone available for cellular uptake. These are the active hormones.

The Totals (T4 and T3) consist of bound, unbound and reverse T3/T4 so it really really is hard to say how much active hormone you have.

Here is a little list of all the lab tests and it should help. You may already know this stuff but just in case.
http://www.brooksidepress.org/Products/Military_OBGYN/Lab/ThyroidFunctionTests.htm

People just don't realize how painful Thyroid Disease is. It affects the entire endocrine system and peripheral neuropathy is common. That means pain.

When do you see your doctor next for labs?


----------



## chuluota

thank you so much for your quick reply!

I just had these labs done on 2/2/10

I have another blood test to be done the first week of march.

The reason for that is my dear doctor would not do the blood work until then .. but I felt so bad that I went to* Directlab.com *and ordered my own blood work ... it was wonderful.. I got $650.00 worth of blood work done for $160.00 (incase anyone needs to get blood work and their doctors wont do it ... please check this site.... I was lucky because they use Labcorp labs and there was one of those about 5 miles from my house.. but on their site they have a place to put in your zip code to see where the closest lab is to you)

Anyway ... I have been on .88 for years .. then six months ago I got really sick ... they put me in the hospital ... long story short .. I was in 8 times in about 30 days ... had 5 medication alergic reactions ... and then my entire system shut down!! I could not eat and barely drink ... they sent me home with a home care nurse... the first day she came she told my husband he needed to take me back to the ER .. and I had to have a feeding tube put in my stomach! (i had lost 27 pounds in six weeks) 
I refused! and through the Grace of God, I have recovered inch by inch. 
Now thyroid .. when I couldn't eat or drink they stoped my thyroid .. then they put me on half dose ... then they stopped it ... then take after I eat ... then take it before I go to sleep ... then take it at 6 a.m. (which is where I am now)
I on my own started adding to my dose because I was so sick and dear doctor would not order more test until march .. so as of 2/3/10 (after I got my blood work back that said I was way Hypo ... I increased my dose from .44 to . 66 and I took that for the last two weeks ... then I increase it by just a tiny bit more (cutting my pills LOL ) as of today I am back to my .88

Before I started increaseing my dose I was shaking, sick to my stomach, weak as a kitten, some times it felt like I couldnt walk across the room. Sometimes I was just laying down and could not get up. .. and anxiety!!!! there is NO way to describe how bad it was... I felt like I was jumping out of my own skin! But in the last 123 days (since I got out of the hospital... i have gone from, unable to eat a single slice of bread in an entire day .. to over 2100 calories a day. I have gained back about 3 1/2 pounds ... my body is so much stronger... I truly almost died.. The doctors wanted to send me to Shands Hospital for research.. it has been a total nightmare!
So here I am....
Trying to find out everything I can about thyroid and what to do to make my self stronger.

Sorry this story is so long 

I hope all this info helps get me more infomation and I hope I will be able to help other people who are going through the same thing as me.


----------



## Andros

chuluota said:


> thank you so much for your quick reply!
> 
> I just had these labs done on 2/2/10
> 
> I have another blood test to be done the first week of march.
> 
> The reason for that is my dear doctor would not do the blood work until then .. but I felt so bad that I went to* Directlab.com *and ordered my own blood work ... it was wonderful.. I got $650.00 worth of blood work done for $160.00 (incase anyone needs to get blood work and their doctors wont do it ... please check this site.... I was lucky because they use Labcorp labs and there was one of those about 5 miles from my house.. but on their site they have a place to put in your zip code to see where the closest lab is to you)
> 
> Anyway ... I have been on .88 for years .. then six months ago I got really sick ... they put me in the hospital ... long story short .. I was in 8 times in about 30 days ... had 5 medication alergic reactions ... and then my entire system shut down!! I could not eat and barely drink ... they sent me home with a home care nurse... the first day she came she told my husband he needed to take me back to the ER .. and I had to have a feeding tube put in my stomach! (i had lost 27 pounds in six weeks)
> I refused! and through the Grace of God, I have recovered inch by inch.
> Now thyroid .. when I couldn't eat or drink they stoped my thyroid .. then they put me on half dose ... then they stopped it ... then take after I eat ... then take it before I go to sleep ... then take it at 6 a.m. (which is where I am now)
> I on my own started adding to my dose because I was so sick and dear doctor would not order more test until march .. so as of 2/3/10 (after I got my blood work back that said I was way Hypo ... I increased my dose from .44 to . 66 and I took that for the last two weeks ... then I increase it by just a tiny bit more (cutting my pills LOL ) as of today I am back to my .88
> 
> Before I started increaseing my dose I was shaking, sick to my stomach, weak as a kitten, some times it felt like I couldnt walk across the room. Sometimes I was just laying down and could not get up. .. and anxiety!!!! there is NO way to describe how bad it was... I felt like I was jumping out of my own skin! But in the last 123 days (since I got out of the hospital... i have gone from, unable to eat a single slice of bread in an entire day .. to over 2100 calories a day. I have gained back about 3 1/2 pounds ... my body is so much stronger... I truly almost died.. The doctors wanted to send me to Shands Hospital for research.. it has been a total nightmare!
> So here I am....
> Trying to find out everything I can about thyroid and what to do to make my self stronger.
> 
> Sorry this story is so long
> 
> I hope all this info helps get me more infomation and I hope I will be able to help other people who are going through the same thing as me.


Well, my god!! It sounds to me like you may have been horribly undermedicated. Don't you have any thyroid labs from the period when you were so so sick? Does anybody know exactly what took place?

It sounds like you almost died. I am so so glad you are here with us today. This is just too scary.

Your TSH is high and I know you know that. Saying some serious prayers for you.


----------



## chuluota

Thank you for the prayers... that is what has got to where I am now. 
whenI was in the hospital they were taking blood four or five times a day but I dont think they took any that had to do with the thyriod .. although they did do that one test .. not sure what it was call but they take your blood .. then inject you with something .. wait two hours .. then draw the blood again .. what ever it was, it was normal.. 
as far as all my other blood work it is beautiful...

my doctor would not do a blood test until march but he did order a sonogram of the thyroid because 4 years ago they did one and came back "slightly enlarged"

well the new sonogram came back normal.. no enlargement at all! That was an answer to prayer!

No, they have no idea what happened and of course they are not going to say if they did... I think it is all about covering their own behind.

But that is behind me.. I am looking forward and just trying to get as much infor as possible

You said it looked like I had some antibodies what does that mean and what should I do?

How do you find out if your t-4 is converting to T3?

Thanks again


----------



## Andros

chuluota said:


> Thank you for the prayers... that is what has got to where I am now.
> whenI was in the hospital they were taking blood four or five times a day but I dont think they took any that had to do with the thyriod .. although they did do that one test .. not sure what it was call but they take your blood .. then inject you with something .. wait two hours .. then draw the blood again .. what ever it was, it was normal..
> as far as all my other blood work it is beautiful...
> 
> my doctor would not do a blood test until march but he did order a sonogram of the thyroid because 4 years ago they did one and came back "slightly enlarged"
> 
> well the new sonogram came back normal.. no enlargement at all! That was an answer to prayer!
> 
> No, they have no idea what happened and of course they are not going to say if they did... I think it is all about covering their own behind.
> 
> But that is behind me.. I am looking forward and just trying to get as much infor as possible
> 
> You said it looked like I had some antibodies what does that mean and what should I do?
> 
> How do you find out if your t-4 is converting to T3?
> 
> Thanks again


Can you get your medical records from the hospital? I would. They cannot refuse you. HIPAA is an act which entitles you and only you access to your records.

There are the antibodies that you have that we know of .....

Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) 14 IU/mL 0-34

Antihyroglobulin Ab <20 Iu/mL 0-40

You must get a FREE T3 test to see if you are converting. It has to say FT3 (FREE T3)


----------



## chuluota

What are antibodies and what do they do?

I have no idea?


----------



## Lovlkn

chuluota,

Oh My... You need to get copies of all of your labs and look at them.

In order for us to answer whether it is your thyroid you need a FT-4 and an FT-3 test at minimum with ranges.


----------



## chopper

Agree with above. You need Free T3, Free T4 and TSH taken all at once.

Your Total T4 is on the high side but your TSH is not coming down, which is a bit odd in itself. Unless your Free T4 is really low you would expect your TSH to be lower given that higher Total T4. Under normal circumstances, your Free T4 should also be on the higher side since your Total T4 is.

Now unless you are not converting T4 into T3 or have some kind of pituitary tumor that is keeping that TSH so high, you would expect to see TSH come down a bit normally. Like Andros said, you are probably not converting T4 to T3 so well but you need a good lab test to tell if there is an imbalance. A low Free T3 or Free T4 could make you feel crummy and also keep your TSH high.

healthcheckusa.com also uses labcorp and has a good, inexpensive thyroid panel with TSH, Free T3 and Free T4. I think it's about $100 for all 3 and the results get posted on their site the very next day after they draw blood.

Here's a good one for $119:
http://www.healthcheckusa.com/lab_t...gs/Thyroid_Function_Profile_with_TSH,_Premium

..and this one is just Ft3, Ft4 and TSH for $85 - can't beat that with a bat:
http://www.healthcheckusa.com/lab_t...roid_Function_Profile_with_TSH,_Comprehensive


----------



## chuluota

How in the world can I find a good endro doctor? I have googled and that didnt help.. the one I have seen is a nut  Nice guy but is like a year away from retiring and is not up on any thing new since 1960!!

i did look up pituitary tumor ....Thank the Good Lord, I dont have a single one of those symtoms!

I am getting stronger everyday .. body wise. My muscles are coming back .. I can ride my bike a mile to two miles a day. I do 60 arm lifts with two pound weights on each arm everyday!

I am on day 128 out of the hospital ... when I got out I could not eat or barely walk across the room. I am now eating 2300 to 2500 calories a day! (answered prayers!)

All that said ... I feel like crap most of the time  My stomach feels sick .. not like thowing up.. just sick ... I feel sick all over ... I dont know how to explain it.

All my blood work is perfect CBC.. glucose ... bla bla bla

The only weird thing was Potassium Serum was 5.4 in a range of 3.5 -5.2

Cholesterol was a little high ( but low for me)

I am at my wits end with this...

I dont know how to get help or who to even ask ... primary doc says everything is fine .. just take the .88 syntriod and come back in three months (i have been on the .88 now is the 5th day .... they had it all over the place while i was in the hospital and since I got out they have had it .. at take half ... take none ... take it at night .. take it in the morning ... with food with out food!!!!! Now it is stright 1 pill .88 at 6 a.m. then I eat at 7:30 ... everyday

Thanks again for your help ... at least here there are other people who dont think I am crazy!


----------



## chuluota

Ok, thyroid friends ..
I am going today for more lab work. It has been 30 days since my last tests.
Ttis time they are doing the full

CBC
and everything that goes with that ..liver kidney, cholesterol, glucose, potassium, calcium, iron, ....
and all thyriod panels 
TAA
TPO
TSH
free T3
Free T4

I am trying to get my GP to give me a ref. to an amazing Endo dr. (so I have heard)
I will find out this week if he will do it. (i dont know why he wouldnt but he wont even order blood test for me ... I have to go through Directlab and get them my self)

I should have results by Friday at latest... I will post when they come in
Wish me luck!!


----------



## Andros

chuluota said:


> What are antibodies and what do they do?
> 
> I have no idea?


Actually, there are antibodies and autoantibodies. Auto means self so those antibodies should be referred to as autoantibodies.

ANTIBODY
1.any of a large variety of proteins normally present in the body or produced in response to an antigen which it neutralizes, thus producing an immune response.

ANTIGEN
1.any substance (as a toxin or enzyme) that stimulates the production of antibodies.


----------



## Andros

chuluota said:


> Ok, thyroid friends ..
> I am going today for more lab work. It has been 30 days since my last tests.
> Ttis time they are doing the full
> 
> CBC
> and everything that goes with that ..liver kidney, cholesterol, glucose, potassium, calcium, iron, ....
> and all thyriod panels
> TAA
> TPO
> TSH
> free T3
> Free T4
> 
> I am trying to get my GP to give me a ref. to an amazing Endo dr. (so I have heard)
> I will find out this week if he will do it. (i dont know why he wouldnt but he wont even order blood test for me ... I have to go through Directlab and get them my self)
> 
> I should have results by Friday at latest... I will post when they come in
> Wish me luck!!


I wish you the very very best of luck!! It is no fun to be ill and the sooner a doctor can get to the bottom it, the better.

Also, hope you get this endo.

Let us know how your labs go today. They will draw a lot of blood. Make sure you are plenty hydrated so your veins puff up good!!


----------



## chuluota

ok friends here are the results of my labs from yesterday ... (i love this directlab .. had test done at 9 a.m. yesterday ... got results on my computer at 10 a.m. today!!)

last month TSH 8.630 this month 0.353 range 0.450*4.500
Thyroxine (T4) 10.0 13.4 4.5*12.0
T3 uptake 30 34 24*39
Free Thyroxine index 3.0 4.6 1.2*4.9
TPO (AB 14 16 0*34
Antithyroglbulin AB <20 <20 0*40
Triiodothyronine, Free, Serum (did not do last mo) 3.3 2.0*4.4

thats it .. all the other blood work (cbc, liver ect... was all great (i think 

Any ideas on what this means?

Thanks so much for being out there to help!!!
Blessing
Chuluota


----------



## Andros

I think this means that in one month, you have gone from hypothyroid to hyperthyroid.

This roller coaster behaviour could indicate either Hashimoto's and/or Hyperthyroidism; possible Graves' and we also see this flitting back and forth in thyroid cancer.

So,I personally think that a radioactive uptake scan (RAI) would be a very very good course of action at this point.

Has your doctor commented yet? What do you think? Do you feel hyperthyroid?


----------



## chuluota

my dr. doesnt say anything but come back in 6 months
But I did get the appointment with the new endo .. this coming tues at 9:45!!!
I feel very hyper.. heart racing (for me .. fast is in the high 80s and 90s most of the day... it eases up in the evening (weird)
my hair is falling out by the ton... dr said it is because my body has gone through a trama being sick for 7 months and losing so much weight (lost the weight because of bad reactions to medications .. not thyriod) I am back on track with that and have gained 6 pounds since Christmas... answered prayers!!!

i really dont know anything about hyer .. because i have always been told for the last 10 or 15 yeas that i am hypo

they did a songram of the thyroid last month and it was perfect/normal

when i get back today i will check the hyper info and see if any of it relates to me

thanks and please give my all your thoughts..

blessings
chuluota


----------



## Andros

chuluota said:


> my dr. doesnt say anything but come back in 6 months
> But I did get the appointment with the new endo .. this coming tues at 9:45!!!
> I feel very hyper.. heart racing (for me .. fast is in the high 80s and 90s most of the day... it eases up in the evening (weird)
> my hair is falling out by the ton... dr said it is because my body has gone through a trama being sick for 7 months and losing so much weight (lost the weight because of bad reactions to medications .. not thyriod) I am back on track with that and have gained 6 pounds since Christmas... answered prayers!!!
> 
> i really dont know anything about hyer .. because i have always been told for the last 10 or 15 yeas that i am hypo
> 
> they did a songram of the thyroid last month and it was perfect/normal
> 
> when i get back today i will check the hyper info and see if any of it relates to me
> 
> thanks and please give my all your thoughts..
> 
> blessings
> chuluota


Chuluota................thoughts and prayers winging their way to you!!!

Sonograms are not always the best choice. A lot depends on the experience of the operator and the size of the nodules if any. Sono does not pick up the smaller ones. So,I will beat the drum once again. I recommend that you request a radioactive uptake scan. This may save your life.

I feel very excited about your appt. this Tues. and you must let us all know. A TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) lab test would be good. You should have no TSI; if you do, that is responsible for hyper.

Here is info....
http://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/endocrine/graves/TopicAnswer.asp?QuestionID=22

Here is more...

The TSI Test 
TSI, which stands for thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin, is the antibody responsible for hyperthyroidism in Graves' disease. TSI are also known as stimulating TSH receptor antibodies or stimulating thyrotropin receptor antibodies because of their ability to stimulate the TSH receptor on thyroid cells. Acting in place of TSH, these antibodies stimulate thyroid cells to produce excess thyroid hormone. TSI also contribute to the related eye disease, Graves' ophthalmopathy. TSI is used to diagnose Graves' disease, to monitor response to anti*thyroid drugs and to helping predicting remission. While the normal range is <130% activity,

{{{{{{{{individuals who are normal do not produce TSI and have levels <2% activity.}}}}}}}

Individuals with levels between 2 and 125 %, which indicates thyroid autoimmunity, do not generally develop symptoms of hyperthyroidism until levels rise. Therefore, levels much lower than 125% are necessary to predict complete remission. Levels, which are close to 100% activity generally rise when patients stop taking anti*thyroid drugs. Ideally, levels would fall to at least 20% before anti*thyroid drugs are safely withdrawn. The reference range is <130% activity or an index of <1.3 for tests that measure the increased activity caused by adding patient serum to a test solution of thyroid cells. 
http://graves.medshelf.org/Lab_Tests


----------



## chuluota

now that my TSH is 0.353
should i stop the .88 synthroid for a couple days....

I dont see the endo until tuesday but I am so low in the TSH I dont think i can stand taking the synthroid at .88 for 5 more days

any thoughts
thanks
chuluota


----------



## Andros

chuluota said:


> now that my TSH is 0.353
> should i stop the .88 synthroid for a couple days....
> 
> I dont see the endo until tuesday but I am so low in the TSH I dont think i can stand taking the synthroid at .88 for 5 more days
> 
> any thoughts
> thanks
> chuluota


None of us would have the authority or medical training to advise you to do that but I can advise you to call your doctor and I hope you do;especially if you are feeling really hyper.

Sending hugs,


----------



## chuluota

thanks so much.. I just got your message so it is to late to call the doc and it is friday

so i will have to wait until tuesday .. 
I am going to reduce the dose just a little .. it may not help any but I have to try something. I am taking .88 so I am going to take .66

Prayers and Blessings to you 
Chuluota

I will be right on this board Tuesday afternoon!!! Let you know what happened at the Endo! Their web sit is "Bestendo.com" it looks good and has a ton of info on it .. so that made me feel better about going to yet "another doctor" at least they look like they are staying up on what is happening. But I dont know.. just praying


----------



## Andros

chuluota said:


> thanks so much.. I just got your message so it is to late to call the doc and it is friday
> 
> so i will have to wait until tuesday ..
> I am going to reduce the dose just a little .. it may not help any but I have to try something. I am taking .88 so I am going to take .66
> 
> Prayers and Blessings to you
> Chuluota
> 
> I will be right on this board Tuesday afternoon!!! Let you know what happened at the Endo! Their web sit is "Bestendo.com" it looks good and has a ton of info on it .. so that made me feel better about going to yet "another doctor" at least they look like they are staying up on what is happening. But I dont know.. just praying


And I am praying with you. I don't know why thyroid patients have such a hard time finding a good doctor. I know I had an awful time and so have thousands of others.

Let me know if reducing the med helps. I know you understand why I could not tell you what to do.

Follow your instincts.


----------



## chuluota

Thanks Andros 

I dont know if it helped or not... I am having a really hard time.. I feel so down .. weepy.. Monday I cried .. Friday I cried ... today I cried... I have no idea why .. my arm muscles feel weird .. my sides hurt (not like in the bone or anything it is like the muscles right under the skin ache .. points on my back hurt ..right by my sholder blades .. and down lower like in the kidney area but if I push on that area it is not inside deep like kidney ... it is again . like muscle below the skin....

i sound like a whinny whimp .. but I am not that way at all....I feel like I am going nuts.. my ears are ringing ... just feel like yuck... 
but I am body strong .. I rode my bike over 2 miles today.... walked over a mile.. did my arm work out with light weights...

My stomach is up set all the time .. but I have never thrown up .. and it is not up set like throwing up ... it is so hard to explain .. it just feels sick...

And I feel anxiety .. like crazy but I am not anxious ... I know that sounds weird .. but it is like my body is anxious but I am not .. but it makes me feel anxiety because it is doing something weird ...

Ok that it.. I sound like a crazy person.

Hold me up Lord that is all I can say ... I have no idea what is happening. but I have got to find out!!

Hugs and Prayers
Chuluota <><


----------



## Lovlkn

chuluota said:


> ok friends here are the results of my labs from yesterday ... (i love this directlab .. had test done at 9 a.m. yesterday ... got results on my computer at 10 a.m. today!!)
> 
> last month TSH 8.630 this month 0.353 range 0.450*4.500
> Thyroxine (T4) 10.0 13.4 4.5*12.0
> T3 uptake 30 34 24*39
> Free Thyroxine index 3.0 4.6 1.2*4.9
> TPO (AB 14 16 0*34
> Antithyroglbulin AB <20 <20 0*40
> Triiodothyronine, Free, Serum (did not do last mo) 3.3 2.0*4.4
> 
> thats it .. all the other blood work (cbc, liver ect... was all great (i think
> 
> Any ideas on what this means?
> 
> Thanks so much for being out there to help!!!
> Blessing
> Chuluota


Chuluota,

What was your original diagnosis before you began Synthroid?

The doctors are running the wrong tests to test the active thyroid hormone in your system.

You need the TSH, FT4 and FT3 run to tell you true thyroid hormone readings before adjusting your Synthroid.

The missing test from your labs is the FreeT4. Your FT3 looks completely reasonable and your TSH is low but if you have TSI that is to be expecte if you have been diagnosed with Graves disease.

The tests you had run are unfortunately not worth a crap as far as dosing goes. If you have TSI antibodies the TSH can be incorrect so never use TSH to dose by if you have TSI antibodies, you'll need to use the FT3 and FT4.

Unless you are having symptoms of hypo do NOT even consider reducing your dosage.


----------



## chuluota

my original dig. was hypo

my TSH now is 0.353*****************just 30 days ago it was 8.630
my Free Thyroxine is 4.6
Free T4 1.79
Thyroxine (T4) 13.4 
Free triiodothyronine Serum is 3.3
TPO 16
Antithyroglobulin Ab <20
T3 uptake 34

I dont know if I have TSI antibodies or not... I dont know what they are 

any info you can offer would be wonderful

thanks
chuluota


----------



## Lovlkn

chuluota said:


> my original dig. was hypo
> 
> my TSH now is 0.353**just 30 days ago it was 8.630
> my Free Thyroxine is 4.6 *earlier post said this was the index which doesn't tell you true hormone levels*
> Free T4 1.79 *Please provide ranges*
> Thyroxine (T4) 13.4
> Free triiodothyronine Serum is 3.3
> TPO 16
> Antithyroglobulin Ab <20
> T3 uptake 34
> 
> thanks
> chuluota


chuluota,

I read this entire post and the FT4 you just posted needs ranges for an accurate idea of where you are but just looking at your Free triiodothyronine Serum (ie FT3) it's within reasonable range to not be giving you symptoms. Post your FT4 ranges and if you are in the high or top range that would explain some of the hyper symptoms you are experiencing.

Your system has had alot of thyroid hormone movement within the last few months so I imagine you are feeling alot of different hypo/hyper symptoms which can be confusing.

I think your current symptoms are a result of fluctuating thyroid hormones so rather than reducing doses without doctors approval you might try to get a prescription for some Lorazapam/Xanac to help with the panic symptoms you are experiencing until things settle down then re test in 6 weeks.


----------



## Andros

chuluota said:


> Thanks Andros
> 
> I dont know if it helped or not... I am having a really hard time.. I feel so down .. weepy.. Monday I cried .. Friday I cried ... today I cried... I have no idea why .. my arm muscles feel weird .. my sides hurt (not like in the bone or anything it is like the muscles right under the skin ache .. points on my back hurt ..right by my sholder blades .. and down lower like in the kidney area but if I push on that area it is not inside deep like kidney ... it is again . like muscle below the skin....
> 
> i sound like a whinny whimp .. but I am not that way at all....I feel like I am going nuts.. my ears are ringing ... just feel like yuck...
> but I am body strong .. I rode my bike over 2 miles today.... walked over a mile.. did my arm work out with light weights...
> 
> My stomach is up set all the time .. but I have never thrown up .. and it is not up set like throwing up ... it is so hard to explain .. it just feels sick...
> 
> And I feel anxiety .. like crazy but I am not anxious ... I know that sounds weird .. but it is like my body is anxious but I am not .. but it makes me feel anxiety because it is doing something weird ...
> 
> Ok that it.. I sound like a crazy person.
> 
> Hold me up Lord that is all I can say ... I have no idea what is happening. but I have got to find out!!
> 
> Hugs and Prayers
> Chuluota <><


Honey bunny..................{{{{Chuluota}}}} Thryoid hormones being hormones just totally whack out the body when they are misbehaving and that also affects your other hormones as well. It is a "trickle down" effect.

I hope you call your doc 
STAT in the morning(Mon.) and get in to see him/her ASAP. I know you feel lousy. I know also that you are frightened. I know I was.

And, my humble opinion is I don't think that rigorous exercise is good for you at this time.

Also, are you taking any supplements, vitamins, herbs or any other med?


----------



## chuluota

Hi Andros,
I will be in the dr office at 9:30 in the morning. The new endo 

I do take a liquid b vit. with A, C, all kinds of stuff in it.

I have been researching Magnesium and ordered some DermaMag..(it is the magnesium that you rub on your skin) Tried it once and my heart rate shot up LOL ... only I could have a reaction to magnesium!

I take no other meds or anything at all ... just the synthroid.

The exercise is what makes me feel better. I am Blessed in that I am never tired. I dont have the fatigue that is so common with the hypo

It is the up and down emotions and the weird pains .... dont understand it at all

I will let everyone know how things go at the endo tomorrow 

Keep me in your prayers and I will be back quick as I can

Blessings
Chuluota


----------



## Live2Love

I'm praying for you! Let us know how your appointment goes!


----------



## Andros

chuluota said:


> Hi Andros,
> I will be in the dr office at 9:30 in the morning. The new endo
> 
> I do take a liquid b vit. with A, C, all kinds of stuff in it.
> 
> I have been researching Magnesium and ordered some DermaMag..(it is the magnesium that you rub on your skin) Tried it once and my heart rate shot up LOL ... only I could have a reaction to magnesium!
> 
> I take no other meds or anything at all ... just the synthroid.
> 
> The exercise is what makes me feel better. I am Blessed in that I am never tired. I dont have the fatigue that is so common with the hypo
> 
> It is the up and down emotions and the weird pains .... dont understand it at all
> 
> I will let everyone know how things go at the endo tomorrow
> 
> Keep me in your prayers and I will be back quick as I can
> 
> Blessings
> Chuluota


You are in my prayers as well. Anxiously awaiting hearing from you.


----------

